# Viezu???



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.viezu.com/

:what:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Unknown European tuner with a cookie cutter template website?


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

there is a dealer about 40 miles from me advertising full custom viezu tuning. I was wondering if anyone on here had ever heard of them.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Unknown European tuner with a cookie cutter template website?


Ooooohhhhhh


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry man, personally I'd stick to the generic US software that's proven to work. Pretty much all flashes for stock turbo's are created equal.


----------



## etechremapping (Apr 13, 2011)

*Viezu & v-switch*

Hell mate - with over 300 Authorized Dealers world wide and the Technical Director has worked for various Motorsport Divisions with 20+ years experience. They are one of the very best well known tuners in Europe and worldwide (check out their Dealer Map) and have so much confidence in their mapping they fully insure every single one of their Authorized Dealers and mapping. It's not about what gains can be had, it's about what gains can be safely had.

Audi TT are awesome to remap - very strong engines. Go chat to your local Authorised Dealer about an OBD tune. They do a max Performance Road map and Motorsport map for your vehicle. You'll see eco gains too. You will love it. Besides, all Viezu Dealers have money back guarantees so try in confidence. 

They are Specialist in European Vehicles. Given the Viezu HQ is based in Europe with some of the most sought after engineers in Europe working with them - I don't think you'll get any better. :snowcool:

40+bhp and 75+nm on a 1.8 turbo TT. And 40+bhp and 85+nm on the 2.0TFSi 2.0T. (70hp and 100nm on the motorsport variant.)

Not all maps are the same. They pride themselves on that. Viezu provide bespoke mapping for your ecu. They'll want your ecu read and specific instructions along with any mods list to take account of those too.

Most tuners can only get 10-15hp out of my Cayman 's' on a remap. I got twice that from a Motorsport Map from their Tech Director, perfectly safely and insured. These guys know their stuff  They're also ISO accredited......


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry, but I would rather stick with Uni. Stage 2 is a 60hp gain


----------



## etechremapping (Apr 13, 2011)

70hp and over 100nm from these engines is the latest R&D.

With Viezu you could look at the V-Switch route. Have a max road map one of your mapping files, and a race-map for the other file.

Then you can decide when you want the extra poke.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

A. Who are you? You're only two posts appear to be in this thread. Do you work for Viezu? Might want to look into an advertiser account in that case.

B. Excessive engine wear with a stock turbo? You make me laugh my friend. There are plenty of folks on here running small "big turbos" such as a 50 trim or a GT28 without any engine work. They are putting down over 300 whp, sometimes way over and have been for years. The 1.8T has been out for over 10 years and the community has proven it's reliability.

C. What does Viezu do to insure my motor? You're telling me that if I run a Viezu flash and in the event that I blow my motor up they are personally going to fly across the pond and replace it for me?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Doug I was going to just let this one go lol. I agree 100% tho


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

haha yea I'm not sure why- I was just feeling in that kind of ball busting mood this morning...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hahaha I know just how you feel


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I am wondering the same about that guy. No one has heard of Viezu but this guy says it is good. 

Doug - We all have those moments.... :laugh:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> haha yea I'm not sure why- I was just feeling in that kind of ball busting mood this morning...


You need to chillax brother
Maybe a day autocrossing my TT will help, I'll keep you posted on the local track schedule:beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

madmax199 said:


> You need to chillax brother
> Maybe a day autocrossing my TT will help, I'll keep you posted on the local track schedule:beer:



:thumbup::thumbup: sounds good to me!


----------



## etechremapping (Apr 13, 2011)

DougLoBue said:


> A. Who are you? You're only two posts appear to be in this thread. Do you work for Viezu? Might want to look into an advertiser account in that case.
> 
> B. Excessive engine wear with a stock turbo? You make me laugh my friend. There are plenty of folks on here running small "big turbos" such as a 50 trim or a GT28 without any engine work. They are putting down over 300 whp, sometimes way over and have been for years. The 1.8T has been out for over 10 years and the community has proven it's reliability.
> 
> C. What does Viezu do to insure my motor? You're telling me that if I run a Viezu flash and in the event that I blow my motor up they are personally going to fly across the pond and replace it for me?


Haha. 
a) No. I run a tuning company, but no I do not 'work for Viezu' nor do I stand to make any gain what so ever if this chap goes and sees the local Viezu Centre. So I don't want to be a sponsor for the site, although because of my own business have a lot of info on Viezu so am happy to answer questions like 'who are Viezu'. I'm also a car nut myself and am seriously into tuning of course so any forum asking questions - I'm happy to help if I can. I stumbled across this site when I was checking something for a client and couldn't resist. Viezu are well respected tuners in Europe. Although only have around 20 odd, of their 300 Dealers, in America so it's unsurprising you might not have heard of them. Some big tuning companies use their software without advertising that fact too. I guess you guys already respect European engineering given the cars you drive.

b) Perhaps a little ill-explained on my part. It's the stock KO3 turbo really to worry about. I know these engines can take a lot. Which is why I maxed my last one on a remap. They have ISO and insured limits. Of course bigger turbos can be written in though no problem

c) Yes - The ECU and anything directly affected by the altered mapping is insured, but no it would be stupid for them to fly from Europe I'm sure. No doubt they'd instruct an expert to asses it and deal with it accordingly just like an insurance company.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Word


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

The shop that is advertising Viezu tunes mostly Subarus and Skyline GTR's. I am actually going to call them and ask about what VAG ecu's they have tuned so far. I dont really like the thought of being a guinea pig....

I figure if I show up with Max's voodoo uni-setting setup and the right parts they can tune a E-85 set up.


----------



## etechremapping (Apr 13, 2011)

omerkm1 said:


> The shop that is advertising Viezu tunes mostly Subarus and Skyline GTR's. I am actually going to call them and ask about what VAG ecu's they have tuned so far. I dont really like the thought of being a guinea pig....
> 
> I figure if I show up with Max's voodoo uni-setting setup and the right parts they can tune a E-85 set up.



It's not uncommon for Dealers to specialise in a certain type of vehicle. Check out Viezu's main site and click on the link http://www.viezu.com/performance-widget Their initial specialisation was European stuff - VAG, MERC BMW I gather. They've been doing most manufacturers for years though.

It's not the Dealers who prepare the mapping either btw so rest assured you'll have the top Technicians at Viezu HQ doing them. Your ECU is read and sent with instructions to HQ. If you have a V-Switch then you can have factory map, plus two others - ie performance road and bespoke motorsport for yours. If you have mods then they will need a list, with as much info as possible on the specs but they can get hold of most. They can do you a specific bespoke map for your exact mod spec then - to the limits you set - which works really well.... ;-)

If your induction is only 7% different your ecu should cope by automatically adjusting. Likewise with exhausts but let them know what it is and they'll ask Tech centre if they don't know.

The remapping on these is OBD port stuff so nothing to worry about - no-one's going to be taking out chips etc.

So - in short - they do all VAG pretty much. And do bespoke for mods. Have fun


----------



## etechremapping (Apr 13, 2011)

*update*

I take it back....

Viezu can get (Insured) 70hp and 100nm on a motorsport map from these engines

NIIIICCCCEEEE !

Maybe I should become a site sponsor !


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

And maybe you should get a tt and remap it then prove to us this is all real and possible. Because it sounds like a load of bs from a nobody company IMO.


----------



## etechremapping (Apr 13, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> And maybe you should get a tt and remap it then prove to us this is all real and possible. Because it sounds like a load of bs from a nobody company IMO.



I am doing a Golf 'R' this week if that'll do  He's not in my area - doing by V-Switch, so he'll go and get it independently dyno'd.

Will keep you posted as I'm intrigued too

:wave:

They were over your side the pond recently at that SEMA show so they'll get better known in America like they are the rest of the world soon enough I'm sure. They used to be called ChippedUK if that helps.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

But thats not a 1.8t or a TT. I cant seem to find anything on this company on The Audi TT Forum which most members are from the UK:screwy:. HAVE THEY EVER TUNED A TT!? It seems to be a little late in the game for them to start with other companies having such good product placement all across the board. I feel like they are like Revo. They show up to H20 and when Unitronic starts two stepping their cars everyone forgets who they are:laugh:


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> But thats not a 1.8t or a TT. I cant seem to find anything on this company on The Audi TT Forum which most members are from the UK:screwy:. HAVE THEY EVER TUNED A TT!? It seems to be a little late in the game for them to start with other companies having such good product placement all across the board. I feel like they are like Revo. They show up to H20 and when Unitronic starts two stepping their cars everyone forgets who they are:laugh:



I agree that some proof or at least a verified customer would be good. 

Now, now..... Is Revo really that bad??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

omerkm1 said:


> I agree that some proof or at least a verified customer would be good.
> 
> Now, now..... Is Revo really that bad??


No, but its not that good


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> No, but its not that good




:laugh:


----------



## etechremapping (Apr 13, 2011)

haha. Guys - don't take it from me, just google Viezu Europe. I imagine you'd find the answers on here too http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/

Viezu tune Oakley Design cars if that's anything to go by? They regularly do stuff for EVO Magazine? Total BMW? Redline Mag? Porsche Torque Motorsport ?? various motorsport teams That's the top of my head.

The TT 1.8 engine makes similar gains on the performance map 40hp and 75nm so I assumed the motorsport mapping would be similar to the 2.0TFSI unit. I'm more into niche stuff so haven't done one myself. But I'm waiting to find that one out.

Ignorance is bliss hey lol :wave: I'll happily let you know when I find out the relevant info for you. After all we all want more power.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmmpE0JIomA&feature=player_embedded :facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm a member of that forum and found nothing when I searched tho :screwy:. See if you can find an example for us. And the 1.8t is more like the 2.0t lol? I'll agree I'm ignorant, but your comparing 2 different motors now....


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

In exchange for the 8.2hp gain over the Revo software I'd rather keep Revo, my couple hundred bucks for dyno time and not listen to Phil Collins

(this thread has become humorous at this point)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> (this thread has become humorous at this point)


:laugh:


----------



## etechremapping (Apr 13, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm a member of that forum and found nothing when I searched tho. See if you can find an example for us. And the 1.8t is more like the 2.0t lol? I'll agree I'm ignorant, but your comparing 2 different motors now....


I said:
"The TT 1.8 engine makes similar gains on the performance map 40hp and 75nm so I assumed the motorsport mapping would be similar to the 2.0TFSI unit. I'm more into niche stuff so haven't done one myself. But I'm waiting to find that one out."

The gains appear to be similar. And you mentioned previous a uni stage 2 in 60hp. Given that I've never been 'out powered' by any tuner on a motorsport map I imagine, again, the 'gains' should be 'similar' to the 2.0tfsi unit. The highest competitor I've found for the 2.0tfsi is also 60hp.

But I'm more into niche stuff so as I said - go chat to your local chap they'll be able to sort it for you. You get insurance, money back guarantees, and on V-Switch you can switch between two maps so you could have a max-it-map for meets and track days, and Performance for daily etc. Many options if you want it. Or just get a straight remap. 


The dyno days are free so don't worry about your couple of hundred.

Phil Collins is not compulsory listening. :laugh:

And I assure you 8hp in a 30hp gain makes all the difference with the motorsport map across the rev range. My Porsche is MUCH faster on the motorsport map compared to the lowly 19hp from the Performance map. (Which was pretty quick compared to stock and still more than the 10-15hp you get from other tuners) 

'unknown' Did Microsoft say this about Apple :facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What is the price for a Motorsport map? Apparently my closest dealer is 6 hours away lol


----------



## etechremapping (Apr 13, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> What is the price for a Motorsport map? Apparently my closest dealer is 6 hours away lol


Entirely Up to your local dealer.

I sell Motorsport and fully bespoke (ie taking account of other mods) remapping from $999 but have an offer on V-Switch at the moment for AUS$699 with any two maps - including bespoke/motorsport maps.

The TT gen1 and Gen2 are covered by V-Switch so they can be mailed


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's 750 USD :what:


----------



## etechremapping (Apr 13, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> That's 750 USD :what:



 ? ! :what: stupid exchange rates... 4 weeks ago that'd have been the other way 

Still cheap ish for a stage one Performance tune and stage two motorsport tune, with the V-Switch hardware you keep to remap your own car at your leisure and switch between maps (???)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll just stick with my unitronic. Stage 2 for $450


----------



## etechremapping (Apr 13, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'll just stick with my unitronic. Stage 2 for $450



I couldn't touch that cheap on V-Switch. The local Viezu Dealer might be able to price match on a single remap so equivalent - but the V-Switch hardware costs are that on their own...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

They seem like a good tuner for higher end cars like Mercs Porsche and Bimmer's, but they can't compete price wise with the VW Audi market.


----------



## etechremapping (Apr 13, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> They seem like a good tuner for higher end cars like Mercs Porsche and Bimmer's, but they can't compete price wise with the VW Audi market.


Looks about right - although I'd price match it if I were the local Dealer but I can't speak for them...


----------



## tWiStEd-tORqUe (Oct 25, 2007)

Bringing this post back from the dead , anyways for anyone who was doubting this company made a review about the v-switch, posted it in the R32 section on the Tex and Mkv forums 



tWiStEd-tORqUe said:


> after a long Research on how should i Get my R32 Chipped, because of the lack of Performance Shops in my Country (Others include welding something to the ECU(offered by local Superchips dealer ) or shipping the ECU to states to have it chipped by hpa or apr.) , i stumbled on Uk Based Company " Viezu Technologies " and The V-Switch . knowing that this is the Only Option i Jumped on it .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## etechremapping (Apr 13, 2011)

Thought this would be appropriate given the thread title


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bumping old treads. Cool


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Bumping old treads. Cool


There's nothing wrong with bumping old threads but to say nothing :banghead:? Mods should blackhole this!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

madmax199 said:


> Mods should blackhole this!


X2


----------



## etechremapping (Apr 13, 2011)

The entire thread was about who is viezu.

I've just added for anyone who is interested, the fact they've just won the Chambers of Commerce Awards for Innovation Through Technology and are International Business Of The Year finalists.

Thought that would would be helpful information.


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

etechremapping said:


> The entire thread was about who is viezu.
> 
> I've just added for anyone who is interested, the fact they've just won the Chambers of Commerce Awards for Innovation Through Technology and are International Business Of The Year finalists.
> 
> Thought that would would be helpful information.


And in 1939 Hitler won Time magazines coveted Man of the Year Award but he didn't turn out to be soo great after all now did he!:laugh:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

etechremapping said:


> The entire thread was about who is viezu.
> 
> I've just added for anyone who is interested, the fact they've just won the Chambers of Commerce Awards for Innovation Through Technology and are International Business Of The Year finalists.
> 
> Thought that would would be helpful information.


Nothing personal but just elaborate a bit next time, posting a logo and saying nothing will always get you that kind of response! 

It's always hard to brake the status quo when you are new in an already established community! I am as open minded as it gets, if Viezu is in fact the company that some in this thread believe it is, they just need to become competitive (on a price standpoint) with the others big names that seem 
to not really care anymore and bring some diversity and they can take the market.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh and they need more dealers lol. I'm not driving 4 hours for a tune


----------



## jbkeebs (Jun 16, 2013)

*so*

for 750 you get the v-switch odb connector, and they send you the 3 different revised ecu maps...can you switch back and forth between the economy and power tunes daily?


----------



## tWiStEd-tORqUe (Oct 25, 2007)

jbkeebs said:


> for 750 you get the v-switch odb connector, and they send you the 3 different revised ecu maps...can you switch back and forth between the economy and power tunes daily?


 Yup


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

ive been viezu stage 1 for a month now, no one issue, amazing customer service and the car rips out of the whole from from any mpg roll. i also did the dsg tune, that doesnt change much, i dont think any dsg tune can get rid of that "CC tranny lag"


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

if anyone wants to go to miami, my buddies shop does viezu and apr. if you want to try viezu, i will get you a deal, save you 100$ and throw in a dsg tune. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wait so you have a CC and your bumping an old thread for a completely different car that has nothing in common :what:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

PLAYED TT said:


> Wait so you have a CC and your bumping an old thread for a completely different car that has nothing in common :what:


 i was just trying to help out anyone interested for viezu, sorry there sizzle chest


----------



## tWiStEd-tORqUe (Oct 25, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Wait so you have a CC and your bumping an old thread for a completely different car that has nothing in common :what:


 What is the problem if someone bumps an old thread for the benefit of others ?? R32 owner or not , he has the same product in question isn't he ?


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

tWiStEd-tORqUe said:


> What is the problem if someone bumps an old thread for the benefit of others ?? R32 owner or not , he has the same product in question isn't he ?


 THANK YOU....Forums have made me lose faith in humanity that's for sure.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

tWiStEd-tORqUe said:


> What is the problem if someone bumps an old thread for the benefit of others ?? R32 owner or not , he has the same product in question isn't he ?


 He has a CC and this isn't even the R32 forum...:what: it's annoying when people bump pointless old threads. How would someone's review of a product for a different platform benefit any of us at all?


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

PLAYED TT said:


> He has a CC and this isn't even the R32 forum...:what: it's annoying when people bump pointless old threads. How would someone's review of a product for a different platform benefit any of us at all?


 But I am one of the few in THE US with Viezu and i am trying to help people out with a discount. I will leave this thread. Good luck!:thumbup:


----------

